# Wanted: Hawaii - Ko Olina Marriott



## kiniry (Nov 22, 2017)

Looking for 5 days or so in the fist half of December.


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Nov 28, 2017)

kiniry said:


> Looking for 5 days or so in the fist half of December.


 
Good morning,

I have a Marriott Ko Olina that I might be able to book your reservations, what dates do you need? If you're still needing this reservation please let me know.

Thanks,
Ryan Burnette
ryanb@legacyadventuresinc.com
832-498-5162


----------



## kiniry (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi looking for 7-10th.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Nov 30, 2017)

kiniry said:


> Hi looking for 7-10th.
> 
> Thanks



Good afternoon,

I called the resort to see if there was usage available on a timeshare we have there and found no availability.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 30, 2017)

Ryan Burnette said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I called the resort to see if there was usage available on a timeshare we have there and found no availability.


Interesting. I never knew a resort could give you booking availability for a ts reservation.


----------



## Ryan Burnette (Nov 30, 2017)

davidvel said:


> Interesting. I never knew a resort could give you booking availability for a ts reservation.



We have a Marriott Ko Olina that we did not use our 2017 usage this past year, when calling reservations there was no available usage at the resort for the dates requested.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 30, 2017)

Ryan Burnette said:


> We have a Marriott Ko Olina that we did not use our 2017 usage this past year, when calling reservations there was no available usage at the resort for the dates requested.


Got it.


----------



## kiniry (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks, I was able to book through another member.


----------

